# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Нужно обойти активацию одной конфигурации 1с 8.3

## extremestyle

Напишите в лс, обсудим, спасибо заранее

----------


## MrPavlik

Вы бы хоть написали название конфигурации.

----------


## bmw_x5e70

> Вы бы хоть написали название конфигурации.


А вдруг "большой брат" спалит?
Тут и вопрос, я подозреваю, "шопотом" написан )))

----------

